# Wild Piraya



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, my Wild Piraya arrived yesterday and has settled in nicely with my 4 red's.

Short video of them all together. Loving the orange markings









I'm led to believe that it will become the dominant fish in the tank, unless anyone tells me other wise


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

gorgeous looking piraya. the whole shoal and setup are looking fantastic. thanks for sharing


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

nice aquascaping


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Man your Piyara is siiiicckkk!!! I want one for my shoal so bad hopefully soon anyways very nice set and P's Good Luck


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Beautiful Piraya, and all piraya are wild (so far) my man.........


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice piraya and setup


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^^I agree, congrays on the pick up


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Make it unanimous!..Kick ass shoal and setup you got there!..They both rock like FLEETWOOD MAC concert!!!...


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

nice nice , your reds are crazy sick!!


----------

